# Seasonal bid on residential property. Please help



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys,
new to this but i have the opportunity to bid on a larger residential driveway then i normally have. What would you guys estimate you'd bid for something like this. He said it is on an incline and wants ice control too.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

50-60 plus salt?. Very easy to plow.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

$75 per 6" for plowing, plus whatever you do with chemicals.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks for the thoughts. gives me the ballpark i should be in. i am new to this and just dont want to be too low.
Thanks


----------



## BobCun (Dec 17, 2008)

Did you get this job ? He asked me to bid on it too, but never heard back.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

I bid 2 the same if not a little bigger $26 per push ....nuttin.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

$26 per push is too cheap. Look at all the suggestions. Your no where near what people suggested. If you can't get this waahoo at $26 then then he isn't worth it. Tell him you'll sell him a shovel for $20.00 and throw in a box of table salt for his steps.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

grandview;667844 said:


> 50-60 plus salt?. Very easy to plow.


kinda cheap for a seasonal price


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

3K should cover you.


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

How many pushable events a year do you have there? I came up with $2450.00. Add a surcharge clause for anything over 5 inches.


----------



## kws (Oct 22, 2008)

are you for real!!??

$26 is too way cheap!!

this winter is gonna be the worst !!!

3k seasonal

85 plus salt!


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

When one of you guys Ballz up and shows a signed contract with pictures showing you get $3k per season I will believe you.

Until then you just get pushed aside to the rest I have seen come and go in 8yrs on here as living in Fantasy Land.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I would be bidding that driveway around here for about $45/push plus salt/calcium, or whatever chemicals. Multiply that by anywhere from 15-20 events a year here in ohio depending on where you are in the snowbelt, and that would be a competitive going rate for OUR area. $26 is just plain rediculous.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

That price is also considering that the average event in MY service area is usually 4" or less


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Edit:

I did what Kootoomootoo asked, but decided I didnt like my contract on here. Say what you want. Plowing is hard work, and doing it right takes care and skill. Lots of people work for free and if you cant get 3K for that drive where you probably get 20 storms than you shouldnt be in business.

This driveway pulled in 3300+/- last year and that doesnt include an additional 600 in emergency tree removal.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

BobCun;680575 said:


> Did you get this job ? He asked me to bid on it too, but never heard back.


what would you charge?


----------

